# Great Stuff Foam



## tarlkea (Sep 7, 2006)

I bought some Great Stuff Pro: Gaps and Cracks (red coloured bottle). 
Is this the right kind to use in a naturalistic vivarium for the background? It's all the hardware store had but I've never heard in any tutorials of it being called "Great Stuff PRO" just "great stuff", and on the internet I've seen a blue coloured bottle. Would this Great stuff just work the same and be fine, or should I find somewhere to get the other kind


Thanks!


----------

